# hw.mca.enabled=0?



## laufdi (Feb 12, 2015)

How can I set this? In /boot/loader.conf it is ignored.


----------



## chrbr (Feb 12, 2015)

If I am not wrong the command `sysctl hw.mca.enabled=0` should do that. But I am not sure how to do this in /boot/loader.conf nor what the setting is good for.


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 12, 2015)

Try putting it in /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 12, 2015)

Problem is: 
	
	



```
# sysctl hw.mca.enabled=0
sysctl: oid 'hw.mca.enabled' is a read only tunable
sysctl: Tunable values are set in /boot/loader.conf
```


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahh... this is one of those /boot/loader.conf things that needs quotes around the value:
	
	



```
hw.mca.enabled="0"
```
.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 12, 2015)

I tried this too and it didn't work.


----------



## i386 (Feb 13, 2015)

Something wrong, same string hw.mca.enabled=0 in the /boot/loader.conf file is working on my system (8.4 and 10.0).

Try to set it from boot loader prompt `set hw.mca.enabled=0`. If it is okay, then re-check your string in loader.conf file (each symbol!) and file "read" attribute.

However it is bad practice to ignore MCA errors.


----------

